# CASE & COMMENT: Troubling symptoms in a troubled teen



## LAS46 (Jun 1, 2009)

> CASE A 15-year-old girl is brought to the emergency department with a 12-hour history of confusion, hallucinations, and agitation. Her boyfriend arrives and reports that, while at a party the previous night, the patient had ingested approximately 100 seeds from a plant that they call "pods" (see the photograph).
> 
> The patient's medical history is significant for depression, attention deficit hyperactivity disorder, and suicide attempts; she takes bupropion and sertraline and has no known drug allergies or surgical history.
> 
> ...



Source: http://mediwire.skyscape.com/main/Default.aspx?P=Content&ArticleID=185818


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------

